# Vitamin A & D dose



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

On another post, someone mentioned giving vitamins A and D at birth along with Bo-Se. What is the dose for newborn kids or lambs? Is it IM or SQ? Do you give bo-se IM or SQ?


----------



## AlaynaMay (May 12, 2012)

I really don't know... the original reference I made was Pat Coleby (I'm fully aware that not everything she says applies to us in the U.S.A.) She used cod liver oil- 1 teaspoon.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I give the BoSe SQ to newborns. They really don't have a lot of muscle mass.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would go with bottle dosages unless you find a source in dairy goats of someone who has tested. I give E orally and bo-se subq.

Excellent article in goatkeeping 101 or it may be on saanendoah.com still, on what is in colostrum. I know if I lived in the north with few to no days of sunlight I would be giving my pregnant does A&D injections monthly, but I honestly don't think it's something an infant goatling is going to need, the deficiency would have to be very exaggerated in the dam. A&D is also relatively cheap so you know it's in all mineral and feed mixes.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I know if I lived in the north with few to no days of sunlight I would be giving my pregnant does A&D injections monthly,


After reading Dana's thread on leg malformations and having a couple of issues myself last year, this is an excellent idea, at least for me. Living exactly where we do on the southeast side of Lake Michigan, we get almost no sunlight from November through March. If it is a manganese deficiency, I don't know what to do as my vet will not get me the Mineral Max.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Bowing is AD&E
"Contracted Tendons" as everyone calls it is not.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Manganese retention in ruminants is poor. They must have adequate ingestion daily. They use about 20% of what they take up so you can see how you could get a deficiency if your hay was poor or graze was drought affected. Most feed mixes have adequate supplements but if your bulk is lacking you could run into issues with your pregnant does. Sunflower seed and pumpkin seed are good sources along with chocolate  lol  If you can feed wheat middlins they are also good for that IF properly grown which is the key with all feeds and the causes of much mysterious mishaps.
Lee


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

How much pumpkin seed would it take to give them enough?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

And the lightbulb just went on!!! I feed good quality alfalfa hay, yet I have problems with hypocalcaemia/milk fever, mostly mild, but had one severe case. Calcium absorption is dependent upon Vitamin D!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

You can also get powdered A& D and top dress the grain..or mix some in the minerals.. A few years ago.. I had a doe that had some serious skin problems and I had tried all the other remedies.. Zinc.. copper etc.. none worked.. My vet was out one day on a visit for something else and I ask him to look at her.. He immediately said A & D vit and he said it happens in cows in Michigan also.. I got the powdered, which is what he suggested so I did not have to give shots all the time.. It worked and cleared up the goats skin issues.. and now its given during winter months prior to kidding.. I top dress their feed with a tablespoon every other week.. healthy kids 
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> You can also get powdered A& D and top dress the grain..or mix some in the minerals.. A few years ago.. I had a doe that had some serious skin problems and I had tried all the other remedies.. Zinc.. copper etc.. none worked.. My vet was out one day on a visit for something else and I ask him to look at her.. He immediately said A & D vit and he said it happens in cows in Michigan also.. I got the powdered, which is what he suggested so I did not have to give shots all the time.. It worked and cleared up the goats skin issues.. and now its given during winter months prior to kidding.. I top dress their feed with a tablespoon every other week.. healthy kids
> Barb


I remember you telling me about this when I posted about my doe with skin issues. You saw her. The sundgau (black doe) that I brought to the show with the seriously flaking skin. Didn't help (at least not this doe). Vicki had mentioned pemphigous and when I had the vet look at her, he said could be or could be a food allergy. He said, either way, treatment is dex. Gave it to her as he prescribed and it cleared up. After a couple of months, it's back. Can't give it to her now as she is pregnant, poor thing.


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a bottle of injectable A & D, so I don't know the dose. I do have a ADE & B gel, but it froze up, so I don't know if it is any good now.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

nlhayesp said:


> I have a bottle of injectable A & D, so I don't know the dose. I do have a ADE & B gel, but it froze up, so I don't know if it is any good now.


Vicki said early to use bottle dosages.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, so for the bottle dosage, there is no bottle dosage, by weight. It says to give 8 - 10cc's for cows and 4 - 6 cc's for calves. Anyone have a dosage that they use?


----------



## Drycreek goats (Sep 8, 2009)

I give my does 1/2 cc vit A+D at 100 days ,worm,mulit min and an overeating booster.Everything is shinny and healthy.We give the cows a shot in the fall and prebreeding in the spring.


----------

